# Where to get a new red  Dorian QCTP lever ball?



## DFWKen (May 4, 2017)

I bought a used Dorian BXA QCTP.  It works well, but the red ball on the lever is kind of chewed up.  I've researched the entire Internet looking for a replacement.  Dorian said that they cannot sell me one direct; must go through a dealer.  So I've contacted 2 dealers that have both brushed me off.   I can understand that, they probably don't stock and it's more of a hassle to them than it's worth. 

I found McMasters has suitable red phenolic balls, but only in quantities of 5 plus shipping.  They're cheap enough at less than $5 each; but I don't have 4 friends that need balls.   

Anyone know where I can buy a nice shiny new red 1-3/8" red ball with half by 20 threads?


----------



## RandyM (May 4, 2017)

Try here,

https://www.mcmaster.com/#machine-component-knobs/=17hf8zk


----------



## Bob Korves (May 4, 2017)

https://www.mcmaster.com/#6146K24
$3.32
The freight will cost more than that...


----------



## darkzero (May 4, 2017)

I purchase all my knobs from Mcmaster or previously Enco.

Better off buying from Mcmaster, not sure which knob you were looking at but you can buy just 1. You'll pay much more for just 1 on Amazon or ebay.

If you have a MSC close by you can walk in to purchase & pay no shipping. They have their house brand Gibraltar phenolic ball for $2 in red or $1 for black.

Just an FYI if it matters to you, all the red phenolic balls I ever purchased were all a darker red than the one that comes on the Dorian. They're actually pretty close to the red that is on the tool post body.


----------



## RandyWilson (May 4, 2017)

Putt-Putt has a large selection in many colors.


----------



## DFWKen (May 5, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> https://www.mcmaster.com/#6146K24
> $3.32
> The freight will cost more than that...


They do not disclose the freight cost, but state that applicable freight costs will be added.   Don't know how much they might charge, but ordered anyway.  I'm tired of searching.  They did allow purchase of just ONE.  The listings I found at McMasters said minimum of five.  Guess I was looking in all the wrong places.  

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 5, 2017)

DFWKen said:


> Don't know how much they might charge, but ordered anyway.


That is the main reason I  rarely order from McMaster Carr.  However, their freight charges are not exorbitant, they ship quickly, and have good quality products.  Many people, here and elsewhere, use McMaster Carr as their primary source of supply.  Overall, I think their prices are a bit high, but the selection is very good.


----------



## chips&more (May 5, 2017)

AND they add sales tax to the folks in California.


----------



## wawoodman (May 5, 2017)

I have used Reid Tool, now essentracomponents.com


----------



## 4ssss (May 5, 2017)

I just read a post here of someone using golf balls for their machine nobs. Why not?
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/golf-balls.58677/#post-483829


----------



## darkzero (May 5, 2017)

DFWKen said:


> They do not disclose the freight cost, but state that applicable freight costs will be added.   Don't know how much they might charge, but ordered anyway.  I'm tired of searching.  They did allow purchase of just ONE.  The listings I found at McMasters said minimum of five.  Guess I was looking in all the wrong places.
> 
> Thanks.



It may be different for everyone but they usually only charge me $5 & change for shipping for packages that are not oversize for UPS. For shipping tubes when I order 3ft rod stock it's around $7. And they arrive the next business day. 

As said they don't over charge on shipping so Mcmaster is about the only place I buy from on a regular basis where I don't mind not knowing the shipping costs prior to ordering. I'm sure they get excellent rates & they pass on the savings unlike many others.

I love Mcmaster for that. There's vendors out there that charge $18 shipping for a pack of screws!


----------



## 4GSR (May 5, 2017)

Do as I do.  Order a dozen of the knobs plus the red one you need.  So that way, you get your red knob along with a bunch of them to put on the holders that you use with the QCTP.  I've probably bought over three dozen knobs from McMaster-Carr over the past 10 years just for this purpose along with replacing missing or broken knobs on the machines I have bought in the past years.  Oh, I hate golf balls.  Ken


----------



## darkzero (May 5, 2017)

Wow, never seen that done before. What a cool original idea!


----------



## 4GSR (May 5, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Wow, never seen that done before. What a cool original idea!


I picked up on this at a machine tool auction many, many years ago.  They had several lathes with tooling, and the tool holders had ball knobs on each of them.  And it's been habit ever since then.  Only two places where they are not practical.  One, on AXA size tool holders. (I guess you could if you wanted) and second, on DA and EA size holders.  Those, you just about need a jib crane to handle, and I don't miss them one bit!  Or the lathes that had them!


----------



## darkzero (May 5, 2017)

I have BXA so they're not heavy but I can see how that may be handy for larger holders. Maybe I'll try it one day. I just grab mine from the height adjustment collar.

Only other "mod" I've seen on QCTP holders is replacing the adjustment lock nut with a threaded shaft collar. I thought about doing the same but I haven't had an issue with my adjustment collars spinning when tightening down the nuts.


----------



## chips&more (May 5, 2017)

4gsr said:


> I picked up on this at a machine tool auction many, many years ago.  They had several lathes with tooling, and the tool holders had ball knobs on each of them.  And it's been habit ever since then.  Only two places where they are not practical.  One, on AXA size tool holders. (I guess you could if you wanted) and second, on DA and EA size holders.  Those, you just about need a jib crane to handle, and I don't miss them one bit!  Or the lathes that had them!



Boy, have you got balls!


----------



## 4GSR (May 5, 2017)

darkzero said:


> I have BXA so they're not heavy but I can see how that may be handy for larger holders. Maybe I'll try it one day. I just grab mine from the height adjustment collar.
> 
> Only other "mod" I've seen on QCTP holders is replacing the adjustment lock nut with a threaded shaft collar. I thought about doing the same but I haven't had an issue with my adjustment collars spinning when tightening down the nuts.


Will, one of the problems with picking up the holder at the height adjustment collar is getting your finger pinched.  I bet you have done that a time or two. I know I have.


----------



## chips&more (May 5, 2017)

I have the BXA size. Usually pick up the holders from end to end. But I like the ball idea, will try that. Thanks for the tip!...Dave


----------



## darkzero (May 5, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Will, one of the problems with picking up the holder at the height adjustment collar is getting your finger pinched.  I bet you have done that a time or two. I know I have.



Actually it hasn't happened to me (yet) but thanks for the heads up, now I'm aware. The ones I use the most are sitting on top of my head stock. All my others are sitting in a work bench drawer next to the lathe. I pick them up by the collar but when I place them on the TP I use my left hand with four fingers on the bottom & the thumb on top.


----------



## 4GSR (May 5, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Actually it hasn't happened to me (yet) but thanks for the heads up, now I'm aware. The ones I use the most are sitting on top of my head stock. All my others are sitting in a work bench drawer next to the lathe. I pick them up by the collar but when I place them on the TP I use my left hand with four fingers on the bottom & the thumb on top.


I should have said I pick them up by the stud, the threads are a little harsh on your fingers!  Especially the groove for the lock washer.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 8, 2017)

Why not make a brass ball or knob even aluminium look good and will last longer then any plastic . Just my thoughts


----------



## kd4gij (May 8, 2017)

^ that is what I do


----------

